# Rare vacancy at Coast to Coast Exotics



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Getting a job at Coast to Coast is often regarded as the Holy Grail of reptile keeping - but its almost like dead mans shoes getting one!

We have recently had a reasons to give the opportunity for someone to come aboard and experience one of the great reptile keeping experiences.

It is a full time position with full remuneration package and the chance to keep and look after a huge and diverse range of exotic animals. Its a dedicated team that includes staff from top to bottom of the organisation and is generally a fun and interesting place to work.

Interested - CV please! Start date? Within the next couple of weeks please!

[email protected]

Kevin


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

e-mail sent!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the enquiries. I suspect the post will be filled quickly!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its just the sort of job I am after  Shame your not a bit closer and I would apply!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

What a great opportunity!

Get applying peeps!!!!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

im only 14............do you take bribes?:notworthy:


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ill come work for you.... it'll cost you some Shinisaurus!! :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks people, it looks like the vacancy has been filled, I'll keep every one posted.

Kevin


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

If there's one retail establishment i'd have liked to have worked at...

Wrong end of the country Kevin!

Look's like the positions filled but all the best with finding that special candidate (and they'll need to know more than just morphs i suspect ), Cheers Al


----------

